# TSYORK's Spaghetti Sauce Recipe?



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I've searched, and can't find it. Anyone have it or a link?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone have it?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Check with LoriChristie. i think she has it. i found an old post on google where she talks about it. TS was going to post it again not long ago but can't ind where they have.
If you talk to Lori tell her TNHErmit sent you and then if you get it let me know


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

It probably got deleted with one of the "thinning" sessions, since I don't believe it was ever actually posted in the recipe section. I searched too and couldn't find it, sorry. You might send him a PM and ask him to post it there.

That's the only thing I think I have a complaint about regarding HT. There's so much good info here, but I just don't have time to copy it out and save everything I want to a Word file every time I'm here, and then I forget to come back and get it...and then it's gone in the next round of thinning, lol!  My own fault, I know they have to thin it, I just have too much going on and not enough brain cells, lol!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

TA! DA! Sally to the rescue.

I put this in my hand written collection of all things good because I like it so much.

This is the way the recipe is written and it makes a LOT!! - about 16 quarts. If using the meat, it will make about 20 quarts. I suppose you can cut it in forths, but I don't know how it would turn out if you just wanted a pint for supper.

I'll post this in the online recipe book under "Sauces".

*TSYORK'S SPAGHETTI SAUCE*

1/2 bushel (4 gallons) ripe tomatoes, washed, cored and quartered.
You can put a few at a time in a food processer and pulse a few times.

Put in a large, heavy-bottomed pot and simmer for 3 hours.

Chop the following in a food processer and add to the pot:

3 lbs. of onions
2-3 heads (not cloves) of garlic
2-3 red bell peppers (or green, or a mixture), seeded and stemmed
4-6 jalepenoes (6-8 if you like it hot)
1 cup olive oil
1/2 cup white sugar
1 cup brown sugar, packed
4-6 (6 oz.) cans tomato paste
4 tablespoons dried oregano
4 Tablespoons dried basil
1/3 cup salt
2 jars mushrooms (optional)
4 Tablespoons dired parsley (this is Suitcase Sally's addition)

Cook until desired consistency.

If you want a meat sauce, (again, Sally's addition), brown 10 lbs. hamburger, drain and add to the mix. You may need two pots if you're going to add the meat.


Water bath pints for 15 minutes, quarts for 25 minutes.

If using just the optional mushrooms, pressure can at 45 minutes for pints, 90 minutes for quarts. 

For the optional meat, pressure can a 10 lbs. pints, 75 minutes, quarts 90 minutes.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Thanks sally!!!


----------

